# Thrift shopping



## katrink (Aug 14, 2005)

Is anyone else addicted to thrift/vintage/consignment shopping. I love it.

Last week I got a pair of Charles Jourdan black pumps for 1.00. They are barley worn (maybe 2 times) and they fit great. I have gotten 3 pairs of brand new birkies at my local Hospice thrift shop for 1.00 pair. Wednesday I got 3 really neat sleeveless tops for 3.00. DH swears it is the thrill of the hunt for me. My best deals are Movado museum watch for 1.00 and a sterling silver bracelet for 1.00.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Aug 14, 2005)

Me too!!! I've found the greatest stuff at thrift stores. I'm really lucky to live in an area with a ton of them. When I go clothing or shoe shopping I always check the thrift stores before looking at anything new. I think it is better to reuse old stuff rather than throwing it out and buying everything new. It is better for the environment and saves money too!


----------



## ikebana (Aug 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *katrink* Is anyone else addicted to thrift/vintage/consignment shopping. I love it.Last week I got a pair of Charles Jourdan black pumps for 1.00. They are barley worn (maybe 2 times) and they fit great. I have gotten 3 pairs of brand new birkies at my local Hospice thrift shop for 1.00 pair. Wednesday I got 3 really neat sleeveless tops for 3.00. DH swears it is the thrill of the hunt for me. My best deals are Movado museum watch for 1.00 and a sterling silver bracelet for 1.00.

YaY! I love thrift shopping! I scored a vintage Chanel cocktail bag for $20...


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ikebana* YaY! I love thrift shopping! I scored a vintage Chanel cocktail bag for $20...




wow,lucky you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liz (Aug 14, 2005)

the places around here don't have anything


----------



## katrink (Aug 14, 2005)

Liz have you tried looking in the yellow pages for thrift or secondhand shops, sometimes they are in the most unlikely places. Also check out church thrift shops they sometimes have very nice stuff for very cheap. Hospital thrift shops are great too, alot of times doctors and doctors wives donate to them.


----------



## Liz (Aug 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *katrink* Liz have you tried looking in the yellow pages for thrift or secondhand shops, sometimes they are in the most unlikely places. Also check out church thrift shops they sometimes have very nice stuff for very cheap. Hospital thrift shops are great too, alot of times doctors and doctors wives donate to them. yeah, there are only a couple around here. i hit them up awhile ago because i had always heard people finding these great things.


----------



## katrink (Aug 14, 2005)

Thats too bad, we have tons around here and sometimes I get lucky and sometimes I strike out. Yesterday was a strike out day.


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 14, 2005)

they mostly suck around here... the last time i truly went was when i was searching for stuff for my sister's photo shoot and i completely bombed out... there were just so many people and the stuff wasn't organized very well... i get frustrated in TJ Maxx so i guess i should have known...


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 17, 2005)

i am really into mixing vintage 1940's-early 60's with modern pieces. there are some really great vintage clothing stores near me in richomond, va and in baltimore, md (i live in dc). the south has a great array of vintage i think. atlanta has a lot of great stuff. we have lots of estate sales in dc too. big mansions that people haven't been through since the 20's in some cases!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 17, 2005)

I like browsing around the thrift stores...there arequite a few around here...most have some really good stuff, I have gotten some$1 shoes and $5 dresses ...works good for me..


----------



## sooner_chick (Sep 9, 2006)

I adore thrift stores!! I have bought: a fake coach purse; a pair of ambercombie and fitch pants;and a Lovcat wallet. Goodwill is a awesome place to shop!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 9, 2006)

I like the idea of thrift shopping, but the stores in my area suck. And you have to dig through so much before finding the hidden gems. I wish I was lucky enough to find a Chanel bag! Geez! Lucky girls!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 9, 2006)

i moved from the midwest to the seattle region. oh my god, being i was a thrift store junkie before, now its like vintage and and thrift stores everywhere! now like 3/4 of my closet is from a thrift store. its a passion of mine personally.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 9, 2006)

I am with you there Retro Violet. I LOVE thriftstores. My closet is over flowing with outfits thanks to thrift stores. I have close to 80 pairs of jeans and about 72 of them are designers and guess what? If i calculate the price of all of them they wouldnt be up to $50.00. The best idea when it comes to thrift shopping is to go when they have special sales. For example my thriftstore has colored tag sales. the orange tags are all 50 cents, the blue tags are all 50% off and the green tages are 75% off. On those days, I go crazy!

::sighs::


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 9, 2006)

i never been to one because i don't have one around my area, but it seems like u can get a lot of goodies for less there.


----------



## rdenee (Sep 9, 2006)

I love both thrift stores and garage sales, I just can't pass up a bargain. My best find at a garage sale, an original Coach handbag for $3. I thought it might have been a pricing error, I grabbed that thing so fast, paid and left. I didn't even look anymore, I was afraid they would change their minds.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 9, 2006)

I havent been to a thrift store in a while...time for another SHOPPING SPREE!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 9, 2006)

This is one of my greatest passions! I'm one of those people standing outside before the doors open. Love my bargains.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 10, 2006)

oh i have to mention this is one of the coolest things ive ever found in a thrift store. a j crew cashmire sweater thats bright pink for $10. practically brand new too.


----------



## firesign (Sep 14, 2006)

I Luv thrift store shopping and garage sales too!!! We have lots of them around. Most of what I have in my closets are from thrift stores and rummage sales!


----------



## alexandra2310 (Sep 18, 2006)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Danielle<3 (Sep 19, 2006)

We have tons of garage sales at the begining of spring and summer, but there's nothing good at any of them because no one really shops desginer around here. If I went to a bigger city I'm sure there would be more desginer stuff but most of the people around here use their coach purses for 5 years before they even think about getting rid of it.


----------



## LilDee (Sep 22, 2006)

wow coach handbags, nice jeans! you lucky people






i think i suck at thriftstore/garage sale shopping, lol, whenever i decide to try i never find anything worth buying..


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 22, 2006)

Me too, Dee. I get too frustrated. I always hear about everybody finding these awesome finds and then when I go all I can find is some grandma clothes from 1962



.. I have given up on thrift stores pretty much..


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 22, 2006)

one thing to keep in mind is to try it on because alot of the clothes have been in a dryer so make sure it fits because most stores dont accept returns and then it wouldnt be a great deal if it doesnt fit


----------



## chelseyroo (Oct 3, 2006)

i love thrifting, but theres no good shops around....chicago has some sick shops all around. urban outfitters is like thrift clothes, except the price is a bit different.


----------



## just-joy (Oct 3, 2006)

hmm, I never find anything at thrift stores. Maybe I just don't have the patience. I don't like when things are too disorganized.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 4, 2006)

I've found some awesome things before in thrift stores! Definitely found some bargains!


----------



## naturallyadiva (Oct 5, 2006)

I am really in love with thrift stores i get the best clutches, purses, belts, accessories and clothes. Im in love.


----------



## bond_girl (Oct 5, 2006)

i love thrift shops!


----------



## ZilchGoddess (Oct 7, 2006)

Man, I wish I had more access to thrift stores. The ones here are horrible. I'll be moving to Atlanta soon enough though, so hopefully I can start making bargain-hunting like this a regular thing.


----------



## naturallyadiva (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh wow Atlanta? I bet they have a lot of great thrift stores down there.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 7, 2006)

Thrift shops are THE BEST!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

I just picked up the cutest skirt at the thrift store! $2.99!!!

light brown about mid thigh...a little shorter than i normaly wear but i'v been wanting a shorter skirt to try


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 16, 2006)

You hit this one right on the spot. Thrift shops are great places to find gently used outfits. You definatly need to look over the peice before you purchase it, and make sure it is in good condition. I also like consignment shops, as you can find some really great bargins on really nice dresses.


----------



## deejoy (Oct 19, 2006)

I've found a lot of great deals in thrift store. I'm always on the hunt for a bargain.


----------



## monniej (Oct 20, 2006)

i just can't resist resale shops! it's a thrill to find something amazing for cheap! i found this vintage dress for $20! the shop was junky, but well worth it. think of elizabeth taylor in cat on a hot tin roof, only in black! not a great pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 29, 2006)

got these shoes here for $2 at a diffrent thrift stor


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 29, 2006)

i loooove thrift store shopping! now that it is getting cold here, i need to go and find some sweaters ... time for a shopping trip!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 29, 2006)

This denum skirt was from a $2.99 rack!


----------



## naturallyadiva (Oct 30, 2006)

You love showing off those legs! They look good, yay for skirts!


----------



## smdanes (Oct 30, 2006)

Beau and I both love thrift stores, and flea markets (the kinds you find in the courntry, the fleas around her carry too much new junk).

I'm 5'10, size 10, so most of the good clothing I find is way too small for me. Beau gets most of his jackets for work from thrifts stores.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

i've never done it and i don't think i will!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 4, 2006)

I love thrift stores...havent found andcorsets in one yet but I keep looking...


----------



## XxAshleyxX (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah! Lucky you I love thrift shopping I got a vintage edge type chanel bag for $23


----------



## pla4u (Nov 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *XxAshleyxX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah! Lucky you I love thrift shopping I got a vintage edge type chanel bag for $23



COOL! allways seems to be a bargain of some kind ..
Got this black skirt on the 3.99 rack!


----------



## Leony (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've never done it and i don't think i will! Same here.


----------



## Starvingkittyka (Nov 8, 2006)

We just got a couple of new ones in our downtown area and they are awesome, no matter the style 1920's-1990's they have everything sometimes even a little older than that. Every time I go my bank account cries becuase even though it's inexpensive I buy alot of cool stuff, i see as more for the same price.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Starvingkittyka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We just got a couple of new ones in our downtown area and they are awesome, no matter the style 1920's-1990's they have everything sometimes even a little older than that. Every time I go my bank account cries becuase even though it's inexpensive I buy alot of cool stuff, i see as more for the same price. sound cool to me yea you can get a lot of stuff cheep...


----------



## sooner_chick (Nov 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *katrink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is anyone else addicted to thrift/vintage/consignment shopping. I love it.Last week I got a pair of Charles Jourdan black pumps for 1.00. They are barley worn (maybe 2 times) and they fit great. I have gotten 3 pairs of brand new birkies at my local Hospice thrift shop for 1.00 pair. Wednesday I got 3 really neat sleeveless tops for 3.00. DH swears it is the thrill of the hunt for me. My best deals are Movado museum watch for 1.00 and a sterling silver bracelet for 1.00.

I adore shopping at thrift stores; but be aware; if you shop on black friday....



It was a mess there today, some woman had her cart just bursting full of clothes... I hate pickers!!


----------

